# Phone cradle cover



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm looking for something to replace the phone cradle that sits in the centre of the car behind the handbrake. I've seen the cover on the TT shop but I'm not paying £120 for it. Is there anything else? A plastic coin tray would do...


----------



## jhericurls (Mar 9, 2013)

I need to do the same to mine. From what I read you just need to pull out the current dock and replace with the following parts:

#8J8-863-416-4PK

#8J0-863-274-B-6PS

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2703126


----------



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Can't see anything on eBay, will try the dealer tomorrow!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks but under is a "vast" amount of space so i'd want it for sorage... rather than a slightly different flat dusty surface + rubber matt 

I saw the "lid" on the TTShop but not the bit that goes under + IMHO Carbon fibre can sometimes be a bit much i'd rather get it in plastic then covered with leather to match the interior better.


----------



## Okcole (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a brilliant post and works perfectly.

The parts quoted only cost about £10 from an Audi dealer, so it is a very inexpensive way to solve the problem of the phone cradle in the centre console. I've been looking for months for a good solution. Didn't want to pay £100 for a leather cover and lose the AUX IN socket, nor did I want to change the cradle every time I change my phone.

I now have a very useful tray with rubber mat that looks factory fitted.

Interestingly, the dealer told me that the cradle only charges the phone. If you connect via Bluetooth your signal is already boosted through the roof aerial. So you get nothing other than a charger if you fit the phone cradle for £100+

Anyone looking for an inexpensive solution to the phone cradle cover. THIS IS THE SOLUTION FOR YOU.

Thanks again TT Forum.


----------



## Coxybadman (Jun 24, 2013)

Okcole said:


> This is a brilliant post and works perfectly.
> 
> The parts quoted only cost about £10 from an Audi dealer, so it is a very inexpensive way to solve the problem of the phone cradle in the centre console. I've been looking for months for a good solution. Didn't want to pay £100 for a leather cover and lose the AUX IN socket, nor did I want to change the cradle every time I change my phone.
> 
> ...


Hi

Any chance you could post a photo?

Thanks

C


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

So that's back to plain standard then?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Maybe my mod can help you.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=361737


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

That's awesome but where to source these parts from in UK?

8J8-863-416-4PK

8J0-863-274-B-6PS


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

alexp said:


> That's awesome but where to source these parts from in UK?
> 
> 8J8-863-416-4PK
> 
> 8J0-863-274-B-6PS


Audi perhaps :roll:


----------



## gavna (Jan 11, 2010)

If anybody is looking to buy one of these:

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=101111

I have one for sale, just email me [email protected] with sensible offers


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

tgorman said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome but where to source these parts from in UK?
> ...


Yeah, bought mine from Audi Tunbridge Wells. £5.89 each...


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

datamonkey said:


> tgorman said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


 I went to my local Indy garage and he ordered from Audi for about a tenner or so .


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's a "how to", enjoy!


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the part numbers. Ordered!


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the part numbers for a convertible? I brought the parts about a month ago, have only just got round to fitting and they don't fit, the securing clips are in the wrong position so I can't even modify it to fit.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you tried turning it round ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, yes I did give it a go both ways, the distance between the front and rear securing clips is smaller on my roadster than the part for the coupe


----------

